# Broad Banded Sand Swimmers



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey All 

Im just curious about the Broad Banded Sand Swimmers. Im fairly new to the reptile world and have been doing alot of research because i want to expand my 'collection'. My parents decided that i couldnt get something that required more than one Plug (lights mats etc) So i went on the hunt and found Broad Banded Sandswimmers along with some geckos but decided against them. But decided that Sandswimmers seemed alot easier to care for. So did some research (finding out practically nothing)But from what i did find out that they are really really AWESOME. 

So I was just wondering how everyone else has found them and what kind of set ups they have because im going to be getting them as soon as im fully set up and i think you guys will help me more than Google 

Thanks


----------



## PhilK (Aug 27, 2009)

Great little critters. Awesome to look after. Mine live with no added heat or light (I'm in Brisbane). I have four in a little critter keeper with sand.. they will go into a larger enclosure when they get bigger. One end has leaf litter and a small cap full of water that I overflow into the sand every now and again to keep one end more moist. They are super duper cute, great at feeding, poo in one spot but cannot be handled.

Here are some photos the day I got them, but they're bigger now:











































































Feel free to PM me with any questions


----------



## bigi (Aug 28, 2009)

cool Philk, i love the pic with its head coming out of the sand. Are they a burrowing lizard ?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2009)

They "swim" in the sand, they are very unique, a pleasure to keep, and vastly under-rated. Primo predators in the "mini world".


----------



## PhilK (Aug 28, 2009)

Agreed Jason. Very, very cool little pets and can be picked up for pretty cheap usually


----------



## bigi (Aug 28, 2009)

could you describe how the swim in the sand please.
Do they swim just below the surface so you can see the hump move through the sand, like what is shown in the Transformer movie at the start with the burrowing transformer


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2009)

Not so much just under the surface, they leave a squiggly line in the sand where they dive down, but usually sit about 2 inches under, and don't make much of a surface ripple when they move, though it depends on depth and type of sand used, as well as how they are heated (whether from above or below). In the wild, birds would soon figure out where to get a feed if they made too much movement on the surface.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 29, 2009)

I give them no heat and only about an inch of sand... they move in the sand and you can see the way they move. Literally swim through


----------



## Jhan50 (Aug 29, 2009)

hey guys, where can you buy these?


----------



## KaaTom (Aug 29, 2009)

Reptiles down under have them occasionally....


----------



## Poggle (Aug 29, 2009)

nice looking collection PhilK


----------



## PhilK (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Pog.

Jhan. just keep an eye out they pop up occasionally


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you need a licence for these?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 29, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> Do you need a licence for these?



Yes, as you do for all reptiles in NSW.... I breed a few dozen of them every year.


----------



## bigi (Aug 29, 2009)

amazing little critters, would love to to a video of them swimming in the sand, thanks for the description guys


----------



## bulionz (Aug 29, 2009)

can u hold them there not like gekos r they


----------



## bigi (Aug 29, 2009)

simular to this egyptian sand swimmer i think
[video=youtube;_-rlD-uBVfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-rlD-uBVfQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Poggle (Aug 29, 2009)

i think i want some now... ne one got ne for sale?? lol


----------



## bulionz (Aug 29, 2009)

i no hey there awesome


----------



## James..94 (Aug 29, 2009)

there are currently some on reptiles down under


----------



## Poggle (Aug 29, 2009)

James..94 said:


> there are currently some on reptiles down under


zoink.. ill be back


----------



## Poggle (Aug 29, 2009)

hmm NSW buyers only


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the awesome responces, I got almost the exact cage as you ;P i was going to get an Exo Terra but decided to get a cheaper larger alternative until they grow up and out of it. I will be buying one or 2 soon (bout 5 months old) but i would also like to know if anyone breeds them and how difficult they are to breed.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all.. Got the setup and currently in contact with a breeder but I have been thinking and im pretty sure 1 or 2 Broad Banded Sand Swimmers is the things but i know Jason has alot of info and was wondering if you could share:

Substrate
Diet (how much)
How to breed
Housing 

All that WOULD BE AWESOME !!!!


----------



## JasonL (Sep 12, 2009)

Substrate = Washed Sand to a depth of around 3 inches
Diet = insects (any) will also eat meat products though many are low in calcium so stick to insects for the most part, whilst growing feed constantly, 1-2 times a week once adult.
Breeding = the hard part is wroking out the sexes, once you have a pair, and they are willing to live together, never seperate them... they will breed and females lay 4 - 6 eggs every 30 days through the warmer months. Best way is to buy 4, raise them up together, as they mature split the fighters and hopfully 1 pair will start laying eggs..
Housing = I keep mine in a 2 x 2 foot tank, though you could go smaller if you wish, large plastic tubs are fine, heat 1/4 of the floor space. NEVER expose them to temps over 30 deg.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok so im most likely going to get just one for now see how i go I have an enclosure that is 38cm wide and 20 cm deep (with secure lid) or a 2foot by 1 foot glass enclosure that doesnt have a secure lid lol the sands easy and i have heaps of small crickets and baby roaches so yeah


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

IS there a major difference between red desert sand or play sand? (p.s which enclosure would be better)


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

lol going to get one tommorow =D


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 12, 2009)

WOW I really like these little fella's myself ...not much of a small lizard fan ..but these are pretty cool


----------



## JasonL (Sep 12, 2009)

Playsand is cheap, can be replaced easily..


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok So ill buy some play sand and wash and dry and about 3 inches deep ?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone else own these and have some info on these guys ANY and i mean ANY info will be taken on board and be very much appreciated


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

*tear* lol ill post some picks of the enclosure that i plan on using for now on later


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

Heres the pics of the enclosure + the sand i will be using


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

And its sits round 20-25 during the day (no heating) and its sits at around 10-14 at night if required to keep it below 30 during the day i can turn on a few fans


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol so no one ELSE can help me out lol C'mon there has to be someone online atm


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

Can anyone help lol ? haha ive organised to pick one up but i wanna make sure bout the enclosure


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

Where is jason when i need him haha


----------



## channi (Sep 12, 2009)

As Phil said sand, water. I also heat one 8th of the enclosure with a heat mat incase they want a little heat. They are nocturnal so night time is the right time for watching these guys. They only eat insects so build yourself a roach or cricket colony. Watching them hunt is hilarious. 
When it comes to breeding (If they are not trying to kill each other you probably have a pair) empty out all but 1cm level of sand, fill a pot plant base (the thing to catch water) with sand cut a couple of holes in the side big enough for them to enter and pop another pot plant base on top upside down to give a sense of privacy. Keep an eye on them if one starts to get fat it may be a gravid female then keep checking the laying box for eggs which will have to be placed in an incubator at 30 degrees.
Too much info to start with I know but you asked for it


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol that was awesome ;P But i was mainly after info on the enclosure (regarding my pics lol) But all that was helpful i already have a colony of roaches and small crickets ;P and i dont think ill be breeding them any time soon


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 12, 2009)

Damn no late night helpers haha


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 13, 2009)

So can anyone give me some insight on my setup ?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone ? :?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone ?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 13, 2009)

y cant they be handled


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 13, 2009)

lol well not the responce i was looking for but ive heard because they squirm and thrash and drop their tail


----------



## JasonL (Sep 13, 2009)

It's really not that hard, a large tub, filler with 3 inches of sand and a heatmat under a quarter of it...done.

As for handling, I have had a hatchy drop it's tail and I didn't even retrain it, was just trying to get it from on tub to another for cleaning.... it's the only lizard I have ever had drop it tail, even though I have bred and kept a stack of various critters and handle them daily... adult can be handled, though if restrained with twist, deficate and bite...all at once .... but they get over it.


----------



## kupper (Sep 13, 2009)

interesting little critters


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 13, 2009)

how much do they normally cost in vic i want one now


----------



## kupper (Sep 13, 2009)

they are about 100 a hatchling danny brown will have some this season no doubt 

jason you breeding these guys this year?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 13, 2009)

Just got one today VERY happy with it So cute and he seems to enjoy his enclosure already ate a few crickets for me  Awesome little critter loves to explore and atm i dont need any heating equipmentDamn wierd bloody weather *shakes fist* . 

The way he chases down and demolishes those little crickets makes me laugh every time :lol:

.. Anyway thankyou ALL for the awesome info i will be posting some pictures later when my camera is full charged


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 13, 2009)

pics pics ????


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 13, 2009)

how big are they fully grown?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 13, 2009)

Um im not sure on the size but my camera should be done soon

I would also like to know from either or both Phillk or Jason how much you feed a younger swimmer and the daily duties etc. It was recommended while mine is growing that i dust the crickets with the calcium+Vit d3 suppliment


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 13, 2009)

going on how much i fed my baby whites skinks afew pin head krickets every 2 days i guess


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 13, 2009)

Heres a pic not that great but alright for quick 2 min job (dont wanna disturb him to much)


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG its awsome


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 13, 2009)

how big?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 13, 2009)

to be honest i cant measure him but he looks about 8-10 cm (head to tail)


----------



## JasonL (Sep 13, 2009)

I feed mine as much as they can eat daily, roughly about about 10 small crickets a day, don't waste your time with pinheads... yes, I will be breeding them. $50ea. pick-up only of course...


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah as soon as he got home i tried to feed him and he gladly took bout 4 small crickets (smaller than his head) and did his business  so all in all i think he likes it here haha


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 13, 2009)

And what bout the suppliments ?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 13, 2009)

I never bother much with sups... esp for swimmers.. but each to their own.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 14, 2009)

Well so far so good =D hes eaten for me this morning but didnt accept anymore this afternoon BUT what i want to know is what stops him from getting impaction not to sound daft or anything . I understand the situation because they do live in sand only areas so there is no chance of me taking him off im just curious because ive noticed if he gets some sand in his mouth he licks it out (if that makes any sense) but im rather curious haha

(and i would like to know if he needs any like rocks or anything because it looks kind of empty but i dont wanna put anything he doesnt need just for a nicer looking tank)


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 15, 2009)

nah all he needs is sand, crickets and water. i use the red reptile sand cause i reckon it looks nicer. Maybe some leaf litter if you must decorate but be sure to cook/steralise it before placing with your swimmer. And it dont really matter if you give him too many crix in one go because he'll just dive under the sand when he's full so the extra crix wont annoy him at all.

After watching mine eat, it looks to me like the sand that gets on his tongue from lunging at crix he seems to scrape most off with his lips. Which ends up looking like he's got a sand mo! He then scrapes that off on the glass or goes for a swim. Probably still swallows a bit but dosent seem to bother them at all

Awesome litte characters, mine knows the sound of a cricket tub opening and comes out nearly standing on his back legs begging! its so cool, he enjoys the odd silkworm and mealworn too but mainly crickets


----------



## JasonL (Sep 15, 2009)

They spend their full natural lives in and under sand, they will not get impaction unless you use quickset concrete dust


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmmm im not sure if i should be worried but he has only eaten 1 cricket the past 2 days  Im unsure if hes not happy or anything.. I dont heat him at all becase it gets to mid 20s during the day and at the lowest 15 during nights. Hes got sand and water and the crickets are not big? they are a little smaller than his head.. Im getting abit worried because he isnt eating and i dont want him to get sick because hes so loveable and i dont want to be doing something wrong and that to be the death of him =(


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 16, 2009)

Bah everyone should get one !! lol so when i have a question there is more than 5 people on to help me haha


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

how big do they get? What prices are we looking at to get one in melbourne? which license


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah?


----------



## ExSAS (Sep 16, 2009)

Just to let you know. Can't get them in Victoria! You can only have the narrow banded sand swimmer (Eremiascincus fasciolatus) at about $100 each.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 16, 2009)

gay


----------



## Rocket (Sep 16, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> gay



Seems real mature. A true reflection of not only your knowledge and expertise with reptiles but also your personal sexuality.

Good on ya.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL nah i just wanted one badly but i cant have one


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 16, 2009)

well not the responce i expected or wanted  But yeah they are awesome pets lol not touchy feely BUT they are very awesome and i totally agree with the statement 'they are like monitors of the skink world' Shame for you victorians haha ;P maybe narrows are the same im not sure But yeah I would like some help on this  I think he ate one of the crickets but hes not eating in the quantity that you said Jason


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 16, 2009)

1 at a time doesnt seem right


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 16, 2009)

SO does anyone have an answer for me ?


----------



## Duke (Sep 16, 2009)

I say give him time to settle in. Like all animals, let them get used to their new surroundings. Mine didn't eat for a few days either.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah thats what im thinking but as soon as he got home he devoured like 4 crickets and bout the same the next morning then he just stopped so yeah


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

ExSAS said:


> Just to let you know. Can't get them in Victoria! You can only have the narrow banded sand swimmer (Eremiascincus fasciolatus) at about $100 each.



I'm sure you can get them freighted right??


----------



## Duke (Sep 16, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Yeah thats what im thinking but as soon as he got home he devoured like 4 crickets and bout the same the next morning then he just stopped so yeah


Mine can't resist anything that moves. Have you got the temps right in your enclosure? I feed them day old woodies. The smallest ones I can find. They devour them.
They also eat mealworms, but I try not to feed them too much.

Here's an old video of mine eating woodies.
[video=youtube;2zZlpJksa0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zZlpJksa0w[/video]


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 17, 2009)

Well im not sure how to get 'temps' right when ive been told they overheat easy and because its really weird hot weather atm i dontheat at all only a little bit of a blast of heat at night to keep a section of the tank warmer till morning sun but yeah he still hasnt eaten


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 17, 2009)

YAY he just ate a cricket watching to see if he eats the other haha


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 17, 2009)

ok 1 is enough for me not to worry its not like hes OFF eating completely


----------



## Duke (Sep 20, 2009)

Try smaller crickets if you have access to any.

And make sure he's pooping regularly, too.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 21, 2009)

Its all good he does his business almost every day and its just i was feeding him and long intervals once he gets going hes really going haha


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey anyone who owns Some broad banded swimmers if i should mist them if so how much


----------



## channi (Sep 21, 2009)

give them a really shallow water dish and provide fresh water daily.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 21, 2009)

well i do that i was just wondering if they need a tiny mist


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris if you cant get them in vic its more than likely that they are illegal to freight....


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 21, 2009)

broadbanded are not on VIC license, only narrow banded.

whats the differences between the two? size? etc?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey all ! My Sand swimmer is in shed it looks like he has it under control but is there anything i should do or let nature take its course ?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

He seems to be biting at his feet to get the shed off and his tail looks like it has a mind of its own


----------



## Duke (Sep 22, 2009)

My guys look very flakey at the moment. They eventually shed like snakes, with the majority of the skin coming off in one piece towards the tail.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah hes just suddenly started going at it lol there is alot of hunks of skin around
But with his legs hes nibbling at thme and pulling trying to get the skin off


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

So anything i should do ?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

Duke ? lol


----------



## ExSAS (Sep 22, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> So anything i should do ?



I don't think you need to do anything. It's doing what it is suppose to and all the skin should eventually come off to reveal a new shiny and possibly more colourful layer of skin.


----------



## ExSAS (Sep 22, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> I'm sure you can get them freighted right??



Yes has been said can't get them on license here. That's not to say you can't get them here. They are just not allowed.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah thats what i was thinking i was just wondering cause i give my beardy i nice warm bath (which i obviously cant do for my swimmer) But i was wondering if there as anything else but if not great he seems to be nearly done anyway by the looks of it just a few blotches of skin


----------



## ExSAS (Sep 22, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> broadbanded are not on VIC license, only narrow banded.
> 
> whats the differences between the two? size? etc?




Well the main difference between the 2 are the number of stripes especially on the tail. (more bands on the tail of the narrow banded).

There is some debate about size difference some book said brad were longer but I recall a thread where Dan Brown said his narrow banded grew bigger. 

Thus I am going with they are about the same size.


----------



## Duke (Sep 23, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Yeah thats what i was thinking i was just wondering cause i give my beardy i nice warm bath (which i obviously cant do for my swimmer) But i was wondering if there as anything else but if not great he seems to be nearly done anyway by the looks of it just a few blotches of skin


You could mist him, or wet a patch of sand, but I've heard it's unnecessary, and I don't do it myself.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah he seemed good i overflow on the occasion to kep it abit moist it seemed like a good shed and i see his lovely yellow coming out


----------



## Kristy86 (Sep 23, 2009)

if they can't be kept in temps over 30 i guess its not possible to have them up north then?

anyone ever kept them up here and with what success?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 23, 2009)

Apparently it hit a fair bit above 30 with the parents of my one and they didnt die i think it might be OVERexposure to those high temps which will cause them some problems. I dont heat mine at all because its ranging between 20-30 during the day


----------



## Kristy86 (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah but the heat up here can get above 30 for weeks at a time, with little varriation at night, maybe down to 25-28 and the humidity can be around 90% anyone know how this would affect them?


----------

